# American Idol didn't record



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Last night my HR10-250 didn't record American Idol. I realized it about halfway through and manually recorded the last part at 7:55 pm. When I hit record, I got a message asking if I wanted to cancel the previously scheduled program Criminal Minds at 8:00 pm. I assume Idol didn't record due to Criminal Minds being higher up on the SP list, but shouldn't TiVo have given me a message about the conflict when it realized the problem?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mhn2 said:


> I assume Idol didn't record due to Criminal Minds being higher up on the SP list, but shouldn't TiVo have given me a message about the conflict when it realized the problem?


It does. Go to the "To Do" List, the top line says something like history, select it, it will show you all the shows that will *not* record due to conflicts.

I check mine about twice a week, takes about two minutes, a quick dbl check for peace of mind.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

So, this is something you have to go in and look for?, there isn't a message put in the Messages & Setup screen?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

You will never get conflict warnings unless you are trying to record one. In other words, just what you did, tring to record another program then got a warning. But if you are just watching tv you will never get warnings that stuff wont record because of conflicts. If possible, I recommend a weekly viewing of your history list. That will clearly show what wont be recorded for the week upcoming. it's your only defense to seeing what really is going on. 

yes even with tivo you have at least some maintenance to do. it especially stinks when you have new days and times of your fav shows. 

Oh and something like AI really should be at/near the top of your SP list if it's a 'must see'.

Hit tivo 2 then history


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Oh and something like AI really should be at/near the top of your SP list if it's a 'must see'.
> 
> Hit tivo 2 then history


Oh yes, I immediately went in and changed the pecking order of my SP's. I had heard of this problem before, but this was the first time I ran into it.

Thanks for the heads up on checking the To Do list screen for possible problems. I will start making a habit of it.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

> I assume Idol didn't record due to Criminal Minds being higher up on the SP list


That's your first mistake. There is only one show more important on my SP list...."The Sopranos", as it should be!

Your second mistake was watching "Criminal Minds" at all.

Others here have pointed out your final mistake. If you are what I call an "active viewer", you MUST be diligent as a responsible member of the TiVolution!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mhn2 said:


> Oh yes, I immediately went in and changed the pecking order of my SP's. I had heard of this problem before, but this was the first time I ran into it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on checking the To Do list screen for possible problems. I will start making a habit of it.


It's a pain but you'll get in a habit of doing it every weekend or so. Just spending 15 min or so is good insurance. you have to watch overruns of AI also, the results shows almost always run over and they are NOT in the guide to show the extra. Then things like lost are always 1:02 or something.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

One of my Sunday afternoon activities is to check the TO Do recording list & make sure none of my shows fall into the Recording History list of won't record. A few times a season pass show just isn't selected. After it happened once, I check each week to make sure it doesn't happen again. After I set up a season pass, I go to the season pass list to see where it landed. Sometimes it is at the top of the list, sometimes it is at the bottom of the list so I just put it where I want it to avoid future conflicts.
I really like that so many shows are repeated. I missed the new Apprentice because of a scheduling issue but will get to record it when it comes on again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nmiller855 said:


> One of my Sunday afternoon activities is to check the TO Do recording list \


with both us doing that and 'asking questions', I think we need to expand our sunday activities 

Let's reorder some SPs!!! fun


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I have gone into the To Do List and checked to make sure I don't have any "won't records". I can't believe I have been a TiVo devotee for more than 2 years and never knew about this feature. I guess I have been lucky thus far.


----------

